# Und gleich geht er Bier trinken!



## Marco2 (28 Juni 2017)

*....Ein ganz harter Junge !!*


----------



## Apus72 (28 Juni 2017)

Entweder man hat Prioritäten oder nicht !


----------



## Punisher (29 Juni 2017)

Durst ist das schlimmste Gefühl


----------



## comatron (29 Juni 2017)

Clever gemacht, so ist er sogar noch schneller an der Theke.


----------

